# diciéndome/para decirme



## Magmod

¿Cuál es el la frase mejor de las siguientes?:
Me llamó diciéndome que fuera a verle
Me llamó para decirme que fuera a verle
He rang me telling me to come and see him


----------



## roanheads

Me llamó diciéndome que viniera a verle


----------



## Áristos

Magmod said:


> ¿Cuál es el la frase mejor de las siguientes?:
> 
> Me llamó diciéndome que fuera a verle
> Me llamó para decirme que fuera a verle
> He rang me telling me to come and see him



Las dos pueden valer, pero la 2ª es mejor.

También puedes decir simplemente: "Me llamó y me dijo que fuera a verle".


----------



## Ynez

Probablemente la única diferencia es que la 1 es más informal.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Para mí, la primera describe la llamada (es decir, lo que se dijo en ella), en cambio la segunda, la finalidad de la llamada. Yo usaria la 2ª, o, como dice Áristos, "me llamó y me dijo que...."
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi, Magmod,
Me llamó diciéndome que fuera a verle. = He rang me at the same time that he was telling me to come and see him.
Me llamó diciéndome que fuera a verle. = He rang me he by telling me to come and see him.

Me llamó para decirme que fuera a verle. = He rang me telling me to come and see him. 
Me llamó y me dijo que fuera a verle. _<—Another excellent option. Some just think it's far too simple to deserve being used. What a shame!_

Spanish _gerundio_ never indicates an action that takes place before *after* the main action. It's a common mistake of business people and advertisers. We just use it to indicate simultaneusness (and even previousness) and this is what makes the _gerundio_ be so suitable as an adverb to indicate the way the main action is perfomed.

So, I vote for your attempt No.2.

Regards


----------



## Ynez

I am afraid I don't agree with your translations there, Milton. My opinion:



> 1. Me llamó diciéndome que fuera a verle
> 2. Me llamó para decirme que fuera a verle



1. He called me telling me to go and see him.
2. He called me to tell me to go and see him.


¿A lo mejor no usáis la 1 así en otras zonas?


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Ay, Ynez! ¡Tenías que tener razón! Me había olvidado del, por mí muy poco apreciado, *gerundio de posterioridad inmediata*, que está perfectamente utilizado en el ejemplo No.1 de Magmod.


----------



## Magmod

¿Parece que no se usa esta expresión (mensaje #2 de arriba) en el mundo de habla español?:

Me llamó diciéndome que viniera a verle
= He rang me telling me to come and see him


----------



## Ynez

Magmod said:


> ¿Parece que no se usa esta expresión (mensaje #2 de arriba) en el mundo de habla español?:
> 
> Me llamó diciéndome que viniera a verle
> = He rang me telling me to come and see him



Sí se puede usar. La diferencia la marca el lugar en el que estés cuando hablas. Si estás en el mismo sitio que la persona que te llamó diciéndote que fueras a verle, entonces puedes decir "viniera".


(En la tienda de Pepe)

- ¿Qué haces aquí, Juan?
- Na' , que me llamó Pepe diciéndome que viniera a verle.


----------



## Magmod

Milton Sand said:


> .
> Spanish _gerundio_ never indicates an action that takes place before the main action. It's a common mistake of business people and advertisers. We just use it to indicate simultaneusness (and even previousness) and this is what makes the _gerundio_ be so suitable as an adverb to indicate the way the main action is perfomed.
> 
> So, I vote for your attempt No.2.


Hi MS

  Very interesting point. Have you got a simple example?

Kind regards


----------



## ManPaisa

Magmod said:


> ¿Cuál es el la frase mejor de las siguientes?:
> 
> Me llamó diciéndome que fuera a verle
> Me llamó para decirme que fuera a verle
> He rang me telling me to come and see him



La segunda.  La primera no tiene sentido.  No veo cómo _*diciéndo**le*_ (gerundio en función adverbial) pueda modificar al verbo _llamar_.  Me parece que es un calco del inglés.  

Esto sí sería correcto:  _Me llamó agitando las manos._


----------



## Grayinchile

Would one never hear:

*Me llamó diciendo que fuera a verle.
Me llamó para decir que fuera a verle.*

Why would the IO need to appear twice in the same clause?



P.S. Moderator, should I have started a new thread for this question?


----------



## Ynez

Grayinchile said:


> Would one never hear:
> 
> *Me llamó diciendo que fuera a verle.
> Me llamó para decir que fuera a verle.*
> 
> Why would the IO need to appear twice in the same clause?




Both are perfect too. Again, the only difference I see is that 1 seems more informal.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,





Magmod said:


> Very interesting point. Have you got a simple example?


 Perdóname, idioma mío, por esto que escribo aquí:
_Los canales de las toallas XOXO atrapan el líquido manteniéndote*×* seca y segura todo el día dándote*×* una sensación de libertad. _
_Hemos disminuido los gastos logrando*×* un incremento de la utilidad favoreciendo*×* la reinversión para el futuro._


Magmod said:


> ¿Parece que no se usa esta expresión (mensaje #2 de arriba) en el mundo de habla español?:
> Me llamó diciéndome que viniera a verle = He rang me telling me to come and see him _*<—Sí se usa (aunque no me guste mucho), como dije en el comentario #8.*_





Grayinchile said:


> Would one never hear:
> *Me llamó diciendo que fuera a verle.*
> *Me llamó para decir que fuera a verle.*


If you drop the IO of "decir/diciendo", they might barely not understand the message was aimed to someone but was like something he just said, a piece of data.

Me llamó diciéndo*me* que fuera a verle. = He called me telling me to go and see him.
Me llamó diciendo que fuera a verle. = He called me saying, "que fuera a verle".

Back to the original examples, there are slight differences of sense:

Me llamó diciendo que fuera a verle. _<— I answered and inmediately he said so. Hearing a"hello" would have been nice._
Me llamó para decir que fuera a verle. _<—Telling so was the reason for him to call me._

More regards


----------



## Ynez

Por lo que estoy leyendo, parece ser que usamos el gerundio de forma diferente. En España:


Me llamó diciéndome que fuera a verle = Me llamó para decirme que fuera a verle = Me llamó diciendo que fuera a verle = Me llamó para decir que fuera a verle = Me llamó y me dijo que fuera a verle


Una página con muy buena pinta que explica el uso del gerundio. Tiene muchos ejemplos:

http://www.apuntesonline.org/translation/articles/art.vol8no2.gerundio.htm


EDIT: Después de leerme todo el texto del enlace, tengo que añadir que no estoy de acuerdo con todas las traducciones.


EDIT2: Aquí me tenéis estudiando el gerundio español  He encontrado otra página más completa todavía, para quien esté interesado.

Versión PDF:

http://servidor-opsu.tach.ula.ve/profeso/morale_f/taller10/f_los_us_dgerund.pdf

Versión HTML: 

http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...pañola+gerundio+usos&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=8&gl=es


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ManPaisa said:


> La segunda. La primera no tiene sentido. No veo cómo _*diciéndo**le*_ (gerundio en función adverbial) pueda modificar al verbo _llamar_. Me parece que es un calco del inglés.
> 
> Esto sí sería correcto: _Me llamó agitando las manos._


 
Coincido con ManPaisa. Por una cuestión de sentido, el gerundio aquí es inapropiado. Sí podría decirse _Me llamó llorando _o_ Me llamó gritando_, porque _llorando_ o _gritando_ indican el modo en que llamó. Pero _diciendo_ NO puede ser un modo de llamar.


----------



## Ynez

En España se usa, así que no es un calco del inglés, porque aquí no sabemos inglés.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez said:


> En España se usa, así que no es un calco del inglés, porque aquí no sabemos inglés.


 
  Perdona, pero tu comentario es muy inocente. ¿No sabes que la mayoría de las películas y las series de televisión, así como las noticias de las agencias de noticias, se traducen del inglés? Pues bien, el dominio del castellano de los traductores deja mucho que desear, y el bombardeo del castellano por los anglicismos es continuo.


----------



## Ynez

Bueno, yo desde el principio he dicho que es un uso más informal. Yo no lo relaciono con las películas, sino con el habla cotidiana de la gente. Y no, no es influencia del inglés.


----------



## Áristos

Ynez said:


> Bueno, yo desde el principio he dicho que es un uso más informal. Yo no lo relaciono con las películas, sino con el habla cotidiana de la gente. Y no, no es influencia del inglés.



Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que has dicho desde tu primer post 
Especialmente de acuerdo con esto:

_Me llamó diciéndome que fuera a verle = Me llamó para decirme que fuera a verle = Me llamó diciendo que fuera a verle = Me llamó para decir que fuera a verle = Me llamó y me dijo que fuera a verle
_
No tiene que ver con anglicismos, lo usa mi abuela, mis tías, mis tíos,... y todos son de avanzada edad y se criaron en una época en la que era imposible ese empapamiento del inglés, aquí, en España.

Por otra parte, ¿no dijo Milton Sand más arriba que existe el llamado *"gerundio de posterioridad inmediata*"? Dada la credibilidad que Milton me merece, no me parece que se lo haya inventado, ¿no? 
Debe de ser un término que él ha sacado del ámbito de la lingüística y que confirma que este uso del gerundio está aceptado y clasificado.

Es mi opinión.
Un saludo para todas/os.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Milton Sand said:


> Spanish _gerundio_ never indicates an action that takes place *before* the main action.


 
Supongo que quisiste decir *after*, ¿no?


----------



## Magmod

Ynez said:


> Una página con muy buena pinta que explica el uso del gerundio. Tiene muchos ejemplos:
> 
> http://www.apuntesonline.org/translation/articles/art.vol8no2.gerundio.htm


 Hi Ynez
Your links are excellent.

  The examples in post #1 come under the heading:

Gerund to express *purpose* ( = para + infinitive ) and it seems that this construction  occurs with verbs of communication:
Nos llamó diciendo que se iba a suicidar
Nos llamó para decirnos que se iba a suicidar
Could you please indicate for me where in your links this construction occurs?


----------



## Ynez

Magmod, I've already read the texts more or less. I think it is better if you read them now. 

And also notice this paragraph at the end:



> Nota:  Debemos tener en cuenta que los usos correctos e incorrectos del gerundio que hemos descrito son
> tales con respecto a la opinión actual de las autoridades en materia de lenguaje, como la RAE.  Es muy
> probable que varios gerundios que hoy se tienen por incorrectos lleguen a admitirse como normativos a causa
> de la mucha frecuencia con que se emplean.



I don't know if our example here is included among the correct or the incorrect, really. But I saw others considered incorrect that are very normal, so I wouldn't pay too much attention to that. I like the page because it is well written and has many examples.


----------



## Milton Sand

MarieSuzanne said:


> Supongo que quisiste decir *after*, ¿no?


Ay, Dios, sí, eso era. ¡Gracias! ¡Ya lo arreglo!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No sé por qué, yo también me equivoco muchas veces entre el "before" y el "after".


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again,
Here's something I quote from the very respectable site elCastellano.org:

*"*En segundo lugar, el gerundio se utiliza para expresar la posterioridad inmediata, y de hecho se hace desde antiguo, aunque haya gramáticos y manuales de estilo que no opinen así o que lo eviten por no saber distinguir cuándo es o no inmediata. Ejemplos de gerundio de posterioridad inmediata: «Y aun ellos también no cesan entre sí de armarse zancadillas, cayendo todos con más daño que escarmiento» (Baltasar Gracián), «Entornó las ventanas para dejar el cuarto a media luz y se salió de puntillas, cerrando la puerta sin hacer el menor ruido» (Valera), «En liquidando yo todo esto, nos vamos a vivir a El Escorial» (G. Martínez Sierra). 

En cambio, cuando la posterioridad no cumple esta condición de inmediatez, aunque se dé en el uso, los gramáticos censuran este gerundio: «A los sesenta años (1607) emigró a América, muriendo en México, tal vez en 1614» (Tamayo), «Se produjo el día de ayer un terremoto en Birmania, muriendo hasta la fecha más de mil personas», etc.*"*
Heres the link: gerundio de posterioridad inmediata

Hence the slight difference of senses that could be understood as I commented in post #15:





Milton Sand said:


> Me llamó diciendo que fuera a verle. _<— I answered and inmediately he said so. Hearing a"hello" would have been nice._
> Me llamó para decir que fuera a verle. _<—Telling so was the reason for him to call me._


In Colombia, we seem to not be fans of this usage. As ManPaisa, I wouldn't use it either.





Áristos said:


> Por otra parte, ¿no dijo Milton Sand más arriba que existe el llamado *"gerundio de posterioridad inmediata*"? Dada la credibilidad que Milton me merece, no me parece que se lo haya inventado, ¿no?


Wow! Thanks, I'm honored!  But it's quite a responsibility. I make mistakes very often. 

Some more regards


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Milton Sand said:


> Ejemplos de gerundio de posterioridad inmediata: «Y aun ellos también no cesan entre sí de armarse zancadillas, cayendo todos con más daño que escarmiento» (Baltasar Gracián). No es un verdadero ejemplo de posterioridad, puesto que la acción principal se prolonga (_no cesan de..._), de manera que el gerundio puede considerarse simultáneo al verbo principal.
> «Entornó las ventanas para dejar el cuarto a media luz y se salió de puntillas, cerrando la puerta sin hacer el menor ruido» (Valera). Éste sí es de posterioridad inmediata y es el clásico que todos admiten: _salir cerrando la puerta._
> «En liquidando yo todo esto, nos vamos a vivir a El Escorial» (G. Martínez Sierra). Éste es claramente anterior: _Una vez que liquide todo esto, nos vamos._


 
En fin, que los ejemplos que dan no son muy felices.


----------



## Milton Sand

MarieSuzanne said:


> Milton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ejemplos de gerundio de posterioridad inmediata: «Y aun ellos también no cesan entre sí de armarse zancadillas, cayendo todos con más daño que escarmiento» (Baltasar Gracián). No es un verdadero ejemplo de posterioridad, puesto que la acción principal se prolonga (_no cesan de..._), de manera que el gerundio puede considerarse simultáneo al verbo principal.
> «Entornó las ventanas para dejar el cuarto a media luz y se salió de puntillas, cerrando la puerta sin hacer el menor ruido» (Valera). Éste sí es de posterioridad inmediata y es el clásico que todos admiten: _salir cerrando la puerta._
> «En liquidando yo todo esto, nos vamos a vivir a El Escorial» (G. Martínez Sierra). Éste es claramente anterior: _Una vez que liquide todo esto, nos vamos._
> 
> 
> 
> En fin, que los ejemplos que dan no son muy felices.
Click to expand...

Me temo que tienes razón y ¡un ojo, caray! Me disculpo por no tomarme la molestia de haber leído los ejemplos al detalle.

Entonces, sí podríamos decir que "me llamó diciendo que..." se puede tomar como buen ejemplo de posteriorodad inmediata.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Milton Sand said:


> Me temo que tienes razón y ¡un ojo, caray!


 
A fuerza de detectar gerundios incorrectos en las traducciones del inglés...


----------

